# official thrashcore, powerviolence, hardcore, grind thread 2010



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 6, 2010)

powerviolence
[yt]3rQSWy7tJk0[/yt]
hardcore
[yt]dC6wckgFWD4[/yt]
grindcore
[yt]PC4AGNpk0hQ[/yt]
thrashcore
[yt]-FSRqi92dz8[/yt]

yeah i know there is not a lot of difference between thrashcore & grind but hey they have these distinctions for some reason

this is a weird one i dont know where to fit it

[yt]W7QDakzWay4[/yt]

the impetus for this thread is...

where did hardcore/grind go wrong??

WHO KILLED GRIND
WAS IT RELAPSE

OR 
Was
It
You
???


also sorry for not posting a live charles bronson video but i just really like that sleeve
"DeKalb youth crew" haha


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Screw this I'm gonna go listen to the stones.

[yt]XIX0ZDqDljA[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 6, 2010)

i just remembered that Idiots Parade are FASTCORE and not thrashcore

so to remedy that here is some 

[yt]3qnQSo8Esw4[/yt]

[yt]wnRTJ-Gf-HA[/yt]

play fast or DIE

literally

if you're not fast enough the guys in the pit will come up on stage and disembowel you


----------



## Stawks (Jun 6, 2010)

im hardcore yeah

[yt]gzKrjfJqjkY[/yt]

hey guys wanna go skate


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 6, 2010)

So I have some material from the bands The Great Redneck Hope, As the Sun Sets, Daughters, Bucket Full of Teeth, and The Locust.  What would those bands that classify as?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> im hardcore yeah
> hey guys wanna go skate


i dont know man im kind of fond of that song
i dont think they did a very good job with the cover

[yt]XBI_WYhG5uM[/yt]
true sk8punx

all great canadian bands have fuck in their names

[yt]OG2MGYackoA[/yt]

fucked up

[yt]FIQCuXxxcjI[/yt]

fuck the facts

the guess fucking who
bachman-turner fuckin overdrive
rush ("rush fucking rules")




ryan-the-otter said:


> So I have some material from the bands The Great Redneck Hope, As the Sun Sets, Daughters, Bucket Full of Teeth, and The Locust.  What would those bands that classify as?



the only one i know well is the locust, who are more powerviolence than anything else but also get put under "mathcore" whatever that means now

looking at the other bands i would say:

the great redneck hope - grind/hardcore

as the sun sets - grind/mathcore

daughters - mathcore

bucket full of teeth - grind/powerviolence

keep in mind that all genres have rigid perimeters and are up for interpretation as one sees fit but if i was gonna describe them to another person i would use these


----------



## Stawks (Jun 6, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> i dont know man im kind of fond of that song
> i dont think they did a very good job with the cover



I like cheap trick but I just hate that song. Propagandhi ruins it and that's what I like it. If You Want My Love You Got It, now there's a Cheap Trick song.

NOW:

we're not hobbyists
or dabblers!
anymore

we're hardcore hardcore we're hardcorrrrrrrrrre



> the guess fucking who
> bachman-turner fuckin overdrive
> rush ("rush fucking rules")



Great Big Fucking Sea
The New Fucking Pornographers
Neil Fucking Young


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 6, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> the only one i know well is the locust, who are more powerviolence than anything else but also get put under "mathcore" whatever that means now
> 
> looking at the other bands i would say:
> 
> ...



Ahh so it is much like the complex deviations in metal.  To be frank, I used to be obsessed with hardcore groups like these, but I have greatly lost interest, mainly because they in the long run, are not me.  I will however say that Bucketfull of Teeth are a group I deeply respect of all of them as they have poignant (though crudely done) lyrics unlike the rest of these other groups... and they invest more effort into the experimental ambient side.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm just throwing this out there because i can but Nintendo core fucking rocks check out 100 dead rabbits or a beautiful lotus


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 7, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I like cheap trick but I just hate that song. Propagandhi ruins it and that's what I like it. If You Want My Love You Got It, now there's a Cheap Trick song.



LISTEN BUDDY
HAVE YOU EVER EVEN *BEEN* TO ROCKFORD
DIDN'T THINK SO



Stawks said:


> NOW:
> 
> we're not hobbyists
> or dabblers!
> ...



had to look that one up
they didn't have the song
:C



Stawks said:


> Great Big Fucking Sea
> The New Fucking Pornographers
> Neil Fucking Young



gorfuckingdon lightfuckingfoot



ryan-the-otter said:


> Ahh so it is much like the complex deviations in metal. To be frank, I used to be obsessed with hardcore groups like these, but I have greatly lost interest, mainly because they in the long run, are not me.  I will however say that Bucketfull of Teeth are a group I deeply respect of all of them as they have poignant (though crudely done) lyrics unlike the rest of these other groups... and they invest more effort into the experimental ambient side.



I get that. I can see myself liking this stuff less as I get older/less mobile/more deaf.

I appreciate any band that has an experimental aspect. If you don't evolve you are "destined to fester"

I'm passionate about old hardcore bands because of the little scenes  that you got around the country. All the bands had their own style. It was hardcore but it wasn't "hardcore" like it is today. 

Critics go on about punk but it imploded on itself. Hardcore matured to the point where there was nowhere else to go.


Where did you get stuff by Bucket Full of Teeth? On discogs it said they ever only released an EP


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 8, 2010)

I do listen to a bit of Hardcore and Grindcore. Favorite band out of them is probably Cattle Decapitation.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 10, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> LISTEN BUDDY
> HAVE YOU EVER EVEN *BEEN* TO ROCKFORD
> DIDN'T THINK SO



HOME OF THE ROCKFORD ICE HOGS?!



> had to look that one up
> they didn't have the song
> :C



It's from one of Gorfuckingdone Downie solo albums. And you'd hate it. 'Cause you're american.



> gorfuckingdon lightfuckingfoot



you say party we say go fucking dieeeeee


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 11, 2010)

Pirate thrashcore.

[yt]53A4GyB96RI[/yt]

/thread


----------



## LukkasWF (Jun 11, 2010)

SHUT UP PUNK!!! SCHxC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBK9cFECLGQ


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 12, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> where did hardcore go wrong??


 
Terror, Hatebreed, Throwdown, Liferuiner(both of them), xRepresentx, etc.

Basically when metal was brought into the mix but fans of these bands still thought that they were real hardcore.
That and "tuff" guys. Fuck those people.

But then again, this is very subjective, because many believe metal being fused in with it was one of the best things that happened to the genre.

Edit:

Also when these tuff guys decided they were going to start "crews". Fuck Swing On Sight, fuck Live For Revenge, fuck Facesplitter.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jun 12, 2010)

I make some grind and other br00tal music.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3998108


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2010)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> I make some grind and other br00tal music.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3998108


 You also make shit too.

wait, are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 13, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Pirate thrashcore.



Swashbuckle is a lot better than Alestorm

I've never heard Alestorm

Thank for not posting Alestorm

(It's actually not thrashcore it's just regular thrash

but you know

im not a fascist)



Sponge Cat said:


> I do listen to a bit of Hardcore and Grindcore. Favorite band out of them is probably Cattle Decapitation.



Cattle Decapitation are pretty tight but I have not listened to them a lot

THE GUY FROM THE LOCUST WAS IN THAT BAND

THE LOCUST



Stawks said:


> HOME OF THE ROCKFORD ICE HOGS?!



The very same!



Stawks said:


> It's from one of Gorfuckingdone Downie solo albums. And you'd hate it. 'Cause you're american.



Whyy?



Stawks said:


> you say party we say go fucking dieeeeee



you say drum for you say party! we say die! and you die



LukkasWF said:


> SHUT UP PUNK!!! SCHxC



once my friend saw the adicts

thats my adicts story

here is some sore throat (because they are british)

[yt]aSqJc55Erjs[/yt]



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Basically when metal was brought into the mix but fans of these bands still thought that they were real hardcore.
> That and "tuff" guys. Fuck those people.
> 
> But then again, this is very subjective, because many believe metal being fused in with it was one of the best things that happened to the genre.



I believe that

Metalcore has a long and stupid past

I think the problem is not enough Converge/Coalesce metalcore and too much BFMV metalcore

[yt]K4AoxVAGK24[/yt]

METALLIC HARDOCRe buhhhh 

nyhc is the worstagnostic front
imvinnie stigma vote for me




Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Edit:
> 
> Also when these tuff guys decided they were going to start "crews". Fuck Swing On Sight, fuck Live For Revenge, fuck Facesplitter.



i hate crews

[yt]sRogCOszT7E[/yt]

1990-1999 was the absolute nadir for heavy music




SANDMAN78308 said:


> I make some grind and other br00tal music.



WHERE ARE THE DRUMS

You should talk to Gutterslut

I like your attitude


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 14, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Cattle Decapitation are pretty tight



This.



> I believe that
> 
> Metalcore has a long and stupid past
> 
> I think the problem is not enough Converge/Coalesce metalcore and too much BFMV metalcore



Converge is pretty tight, but I dig all the music, I just hate what the scene has become. What I like the most is when metalcore is fused with even more genres, like progressive metal and melodic death metal. There's so many core bands out there that put so much from other genres into their music that I hate calling them metalcore or deathcore because a lot of it truly is unique. But so many people are so narrow minded about it that once it has a breakdown it's automatically shit no matter how much is put into it or how much talent the bands have.



> i hate crews



[yt]sIOISUN7Dxk[/yt]

There's a lot of members of Swing On Sight in this video. I think it's funny that most of them are in their late 20's and they still act like this haha. Crews are basically just gangs full of tuff guy assholes. Depending on what bands are playing, some of the shows my company puts on have members of several different crews at them. Shit gets nasty sometimes. It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 14, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Swashbuckle is a lot better than Alestorm
> 
> I've never heard Alestorm
> 
> ...



Alestorm is ok.

Except that song where it's like

AND WE SEARCHED AND WE SEARCHED AND WE SEARCHED

in this really goony fucking way...

Wait you've never heard Alestorm. nvm



> The very same!



Shit and damn! 

Why does Nielsen need all those necks on his guitar anyway. You don't need four necks to play one chord.



> Whyy?



Fuck I don't know. Americans hate Gord Downie. They just do. The Tragically Hipster are like the most popular non-Nickelback band in Canada and you've probably never heard of them.

You know! They wrote that one song about New Orleans sinking

And then it fucking did

like what



> you say drum for you say party! we say die! and you die



That's fucking cold man

I loved that guy

He was all beardy and flannel-shirt-wearing-ey...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 21, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Converge is pretty tight, but I dig all the music, I just hate what the scene has become. What I like the most is when metalcore is fused with even more genres, like progressive metal and melodic death metal. There's so many core bands out there that put so much from other genres into their music that I hate calling them metalcore or deathcore because a lot of it truly is unique. But so many people are so narrow minded about it that once it has a breakdown it's automatically shit no matter how much is put into it or how much talent the bands have.



Yeah, I've got my reservations about deathcore/metalcore but if you could give me some suggestions, that would be great.

I don't like to generalize a scene, but the deathcore that I've heard just seems like it'll go stagnant before any of the band members turn 30.

I do like a good breakdown. I'm unabashed/unashamed about my love of slam death. I can put my lofty assumptions aside and just mosh around my room.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> There's a lot of members of Swing On Sight in this video. I think it's funny that most of them are in their late 20's and they still act like this haha. Crews are basically just gangs full of tuff guy assholes. Depending on what bands are playing, some of the shows my company puts on have members of several different crews at them. Shit gets nasty sometimes. It's fucking ridiculous.



Those were some expert-level "wiggerish arm movements"

It crushes me that this music that was harnessed as a way to combat boredom, spread a message, or at the very least, have FUN, is just background noise for stupid white goons.

I hope the kids swoop in and rescue hardcore from itself. Any scene has got to collapse sooner or later.



Stawks said:


> Alestorm is ok.
> 
> Except that song where it's like
> 
> ...



Goons love pirates



Stawks said:


> Shit and damn!
> 
> Why does Nielsen need all those necks on his guitar anyway. You don't need four necks to play one chord.



The man is an entertainer.

Like you'd know anything about that_BURNBURNBURNBURN_



This week I listened to Refused's _The Shape of Punk To Come: A Chimerical Bombination In 12 Bursts_

Listen to that break and then it just snaps back. It's _savage_. That is a savage break
[yt]3Bx8IjKG960[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 22, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> Yeah, I've got my reservations about deathcore/metalcore but if you could give me some suggestions, that would be great.
> 
> I don't like to generalize a scene, but the deathcore that I've heard just seems like it'll go stagnant before any of the band members turn 30.
> 
> I do like a good breakdown. I'm unabashed/unashamed about my love of slam death. I can put my lofty assumptions aside and just mosh around my room.



http://www.myspace.com/veilofmaya
Listen to these guys for sure, they're easily my favorite band ever to exist.

Some other good ones are
http://myspace.com/aftertheburial
http://www.myspace.com/withintheruins
http://www.myspace.com/thefaceless
http://www.myspace.com/conductingfromthegrave
http://myspace.com/thecrimsonarmada

I'm also a total sucker for bands like
http://myspace.com/augustburnsred
http://myspace.com/texasinjuly
http://www.myspace.com/forthefallendreams

The list just goes on and on.





> Those were some expert-level "wiggerish arm movements"
> 
> It crushes me that this music that was harnessed as a way to combat boredom, spread a message, or at the very least, have FUN, is just background noise for stupid white goons.
> 
> I hope the kids swoop in and rescue hardcore from itself. Any scene has got to collapse sooner or later.



The "hardcore" scene has been through so many transformations that it's just as good as dead already. The music may continue but the scene itself is just fucked. The tuff guys and scene kids who don't know shit about the music they claim to love so much are what destroyed it.


----------

